# Bought a new doe ** She is home**



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh - I just couldn't pass it up - and DH is going to KILL me. She is a registered ADGA doe from the same herd that I got my ADGA Goldswaithe buck from. She is bred and due the end of April to my bucks twin brother from the same kidding.

I really wanted a light brown/cream splash doeling, but now that Trisha is not pregnant, I need another top milk producer and this girl has the genetics for it!

Meet Sandy -


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

So CUTE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

what a pretty face...really nice doe....I don't blame you....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Allison! She's beautiful!!! I love her ears.....frame that pretty face perfectly and you get babies in 2 months!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Very pretty Allison!  It looks like she's smiling.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

oh my what a doll! well tell him you are selling Trisha so Sandy will take her place - when do you get her?

LOVE HER!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

I could pick her up tomorrow if I wanted to. She is a bit away from me - so I have to talk to hubby about when I can go get her....... he so is not going to be happy. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Show DH that picture ...she is so cute.......... :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

As I told you earlier... SHE IS GORGEOUS!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE her!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Well, DH is just a little grumpy tonight - so I didn't tell him about Sandy yet - LOL!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Chicken :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

shes soo pretty!

i just bring them home, and dad says "hmm, i havent seen _that _one before..."


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Congrats on your newest addition she is very sweet looking. And it does look as though she is smiling for her picture.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Congrats, she's lovely!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

I usually just bring them home also except we now carpool and I don't have my Jeep any more..... and the doe is about 2 hours from me - so we are going to have to take his truck and a kennel - so when he sees me load a kennel, he is going to know that something is up - :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new doe*



> Chicken :ROFL:


 :ROFL: 


> i just bring them home, and dad says "hmm, i havent seen that one before..."


 :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

yeah... he might get wise to what you are doing.... what you do is cook him a nice BIG meal... add a few sleeping pills, and when he passes out go get the goats and get back about the time he is getting up :ROFL: hey... it could work :shrug: :ROFL:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Just remind him that he married a goat person, in sickness, health, and insaness.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

I wish it was that easy Brandi!

Unfortunately I didn't have goats when we got married - just a dog - but he knew I was an animal person!!!


----------



## barnyard (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

If he is anything like my husband, he already suspects something. I can't help but look guilty when I have been naughty. You might as well come clean. A big meal and some lovin' go along way


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Well, I finally told hubby

So it went like this -

Hi hunny, what do we have planned this weekend?? Here is an idea. How about we take your son to dinner Friday night for his birthday, then him and his friend can stay at our house over night. Then on Saturday we can take them to town and they can go do what ever during the day then we can bring him home that night??

Why?

Just an idea!! Just trying to plan the weekend.....

WHY??

I looooovvvvveeee yyyyyooooouuuuu -

NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

To late - so remember that friend of mine that needs to place her Nubian bred doe because her husband lost his job - can you believe she wants to GIVE her to us?????

NO MORE!

But hunny - I need another milker and that way when they get back on their feet, I can give them a doeling back....

FINE, we will see what we can get planned to go get her this weekend -----

HEHEHE!!!! I won!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

good for you!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Oh my gosh! So cute! Congrats! Sorry that Trisha wouldn't settle for you though, she would have had some cute little babies. (wanna send her here for me to try with Orion? :wink: )


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

You bad (good ) girl. :ROFL: I can not believe you got another goat. And I thought you were going to reduce the herd. I think you are going backwards. :shrug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

You're funny Allison!! Congrats on getting such a pretty new doe.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

I am reducing - but then adding what I really want - LOL!

Nah, I just really wanted two milkers - that has always been my goal. I figure if I sell a gallon of goats milk at 5-7 a gallon, that pays for a bale of hay, which with a small herd and the two horses, that is about what I go through in a day - a bale. So that would be good if I could sell say 1 - 2 gallons a day - and I surely have enough people asking for it :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

:stars: Sandy is coming home tomorrow!!!! :stars: I hopefully will have her home before dark!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Congratulations. She is just adorable. Look at that face.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Hope to see piccies as soon as she gets settled in!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

Yep... we will require pics IMEDIATELY!!!! Cna't wait to see new pics of her :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

That is so cool....  ......I am happy you won.. :leap: 
..what did it take? A couple of minutes to convince DH ?...that isn't bad :thumbup: ....LOL.... :wink:  :greengrin:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

I cant wait for pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new doe*

And she is home!!! I don't have the pedigree to the sire of her kid/s that she is pregnant to (or we assume she took - will draw blood tomorrow). My box with my bucks pedigree (twin to the one that bred Sandy) is at work.

So here is Sandy's pedigree -

LOT-O-PINES SANDY - N001453639 (PB Doe) 
DOB: 3/4/2008

SSSS : QUIET VALLEY ANN'S BO DAN

SSS : DEAR-HEART'S "OMAR"

SSSD : DEAR HEART'S "GT" WILLOW

SS : GOLDTHWAITE MERLIN +*B AR2003 ST2007 LA2003

SSDS : PRAIRIE-FIRE ENTERPRISE

SSD : GOLDTHWAITE LADY JULIETTE

SSDD : GOLDTHWAITE GODIVA

S : GOLDTHWAITE ATLAST *B

SDSS : GOLDTHWAITE LUNAR

SDS : GOLDTHWAITE VAN GOGH

SDSD : GOLDTHWAITE MY BONNY LOVE

SD : GOLDTHWAITE ADIA 8*M AR2003 ST2007 LA2003,2000

SDDS : PRAIRIE-FIRE VOYAGER

SDD : GOLDTHWAITE VILLA LOBOS

SDDD : GOLDTHWAITE BON TON

LOT-O-PINES SANDY

DSSS : ANDEE-BEE'S RE-A-RANGER PHIL

DSS : ANGLIN 4 PRFEKSHN MILENIEMBUGZ

DSSD : TERRA-COTTA KISS ME KATE

DS : KRAFTSPREAD FROSTY ROAN

DSDS : DRY-ROCK FORTE'S ALLEGRO

DSD : DRY-ROCK F.A. DAISY MAE

DSDD : DRY-ROCK M.T. MOLLY

D : THE COCHRANE'S WILLOW

DDSS : LUCK-E-G PIEJAR AVANTE

DDS : LUCK-E-G AV WIEDERSEHEN

DDSD : LADIES-BLUE LUCK-E-G CRICKET

DD : SWALLOWS NEST MARIETTA

DDDS : DE-LA-RO ARI CAESAR

DDD : LUCK-E-G CA DANDY

DDDD : LUCK-E-G AC SARA

And here are a couple pics -



















And her with Fire - Look how much bigger Sandy is compared to Fire. They are only 3 months apart in age!!! Fire is sniffing her butt.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!!!  she looks so personable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is a beauty.... :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ooohhhh, wow, very flashy!! Congrats!! Looks like she's fitting in quite well!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is tryign to fit in, but they are bullying her pretty bad. She was a bottle baby and in a herd of 4 where her and one other came from the same place, another doe that is a few months younger, and a passive 2 year old, so she is not used to a large herd or any one that is dominearing.

She seems to be doing great this morning - on my way to feed and get the horses ready for the farrier!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love her!!!! She and Fire will be a great asset to your milk requests! I hope she is bred.....and :shocked: what a pedigree!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to do a search, because when I look at the pedigree on the ADGA it didn't show the + and * I had to add them from the registration papers, but those are only 2 generation, so I am going to search out the other names and see what I can find.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

How's she settling in Allison? She sure is a beauty!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is settling in great - bad news is - I got test results today - she is open


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Darn. I'm sorry. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> She is settling in great - bad news is - I got test results today - she is open


oh darn, can you get her bred by teh same buck or is that to much trouble? oh wait she is nubian....probably not in season


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

oh shoot.........I'm sorry...


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

once again.............. AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW......... she is just so darn cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now, don't you have a Nubi buck? I think I'd try him on her and see what happens.....if not theres always Abba and Blue!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well, I think that I got her bred without having to Lute her. Monday she was just a flagging and talking - so I put my reg nubian buck in with her for the day. You would have thought I killed him. He screamed and screamed and screamed like a girl wanting back in the buck pen.

i came home that night and she really wasn't flagging much any longer and she looked "wet" back there. Tail was not drenched - so I guess in 30 days we will know!

But, in other news, our lambs started lambing today - we had a single ram lamb born over night. We thought for sure they weren't pregnant, and of course, as soon as we preg test them (got results back ohhhh 5 days ago) she drops one on us - little stinker.


----------

